# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  दम आलू

## Nisha.Patel

दम आलू

 नाम सुनते ही मुह मैं पानी आ जाता हे , तो आज की सब्जी हे दम आलू

----------


## kavita25

जल्दी बताओ वेट कर रही हू,अगर कुछ अलग है तो!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nisha.Patel

आवश्यक सामग्री  
  * छोटे आलू - 400 ग्राम या 12- 14
    * अदरक - एक इंच लम्बा टुकड़ा
    * टमाटर - 3 -4 मीडियम साइज
    * हरी मिर्च - 2
    * रिफाइन्ड तेल - 2 टेबिल स्पून और आलू तलने के लिये
    * जीरा - एक चोथाई छोटी चम्मच
    * हल्दी पाउडर - एक चोथाई छोटी चम्मच
    * धनियाँ पाउडर - एक छोटी चम्मच
    * क्रीम या मलाई ——– 50ग्राम (आधा छोटी कटोरी)
    * काजू - 25- 30 काजू
    * ताजा दही - 50 ग्राम (आधाछोटी कटोरी)यदिआप चाहें तो
    * मिर्च पाउडर - एक चोथाई छोटी चम्मच से कम(यदिआप चाहें तो)
    * गरम मसाला - एक चोथाई छोटी चम्मच से कम(थोड़ा सा)
    * हरा धनियाँ - एक टेबिल स्पून(बारीक कतरा हुआ)
    * नमक - स्वादानुसार

----------


## kavita25

जल्दी बताओ निशा जी आज बनाने को सोच ही रही थी, शायद कुछ अलग हो आपका

----------


## Kamal Ji

> आवश्यक सामग्री   अब निशा जी विधि भी लिख देती न लगे हाथों.


पढूंगी इसे बाद में फोटो देख कर ही मुहं में पानी आ गया.
अनु.

----------


## Nisha.Patel

आलुओं को आधा छोटी चम्मच नमक डालकर उबाल लीजिये, ठंडा कीजिये और छील लीजिये. साबूत आलुओं में कांटे की सहायता से छेद कर लीजिये.

कढ़ाई में तेल डालिये और आलुओं को हल्का ब्राउन होने तक तल लीजिये. तले हुये आलुओं को प्लेट में निकाल लीजिये. (आप चाहें तो आलुओं को छीलकर गोद लें और तेल लगाकर माइक्रोवेब में भी भून सकती है).

मिक्सी में टमाटर, हरी मिर्च, अदरक और(काजू को आधा घंटे पहले पानी में डाल कर भिगो लीजिये) काजू बारीक पीस लीजिय.

कढ़ाई में तेल डाल कर गरम कीजिये सबसे पहले जीरा डालिये इसके बाद हल्दी पाउडर, धनियाँ पाउडर और अब डालिये टमाटर काजू का पेस्ट और क्रीम , मसाले को चमचे से चला चला कर भुनिये.

जब मसाले से तेल अलग होता हुआ दिखाई देने लगे तब इसमे मथा हुआ दही डाल दीजिये और चलाते रहिये. 

उबाल आने के बाद आलू डाल दीजिये, तरी को आप जितना पतला या गाढ़ा रखना चाहते हैं उसके अनुसार पानी डाल दीजिये.

 स्वादानुसार नमक और लाल मिर्च पाउडर डाल दीजिये. 2-3 मिनिट उबलने दीजिये. अब गैस बन्द कर दीजिये. 

गरम मसाला और आधी मात्रा हरे धनिये की डाल दीजिये. आपके दम आलू तैयार हैं.
तैयार दम आलू प्याले मे निकालिये. 

बचे हुये हरे धनियाँ को ऊपर से डाल कर सजाइये. नान, परांठे, चपाती या चावल किसी के साथ परोसिये और खाइये.

----------


## Nisha.Patel

> जल्दी बताओ निशा जी आज बनाने को सोच ही रही थी, शायद कुछ अलग हो आपका





> पढूंगी इसे बाद में फोटो देख कर ही मुहं में पानी आ गया.
> अनु.


सूत्र मैं पधार ने के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## kavita25

thanks, kal bataugi keshe bane.............

----------


## Nisha.Patel

> thanks, kal bataugi keshe bane.............


जरुर ..........................

----------


## raj100mac

> जरुर ..........................


निशा जी बहुत अच्छी प्रस्तुति है,अच्चा लगा रेपो स्वीकार करे और अगर आपको कार्टून कॉमिक पसंद है तो मेरी कॉमिक शरारती दिया से मिलिए उससे मिलने के लिए निचे दिए गए लिंक पे क्लिक कीजिये...रेपो स्वीकार करे++++++

----------


## mr.manohar

> पढूंगी इसे बाद में फोटो देख कर ही मुहं में पानी आ गया.
> अनु.


 mera bhi aa gya pani dekh kar

----------


## Dark Rider

मुझे तो आलू नाम ही प्रिय है शुक्रिया निशा जी अच्छी रेसिपी के लिए |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मुझे तो आलू नाम ही प्रिय है शुक्रिया निशा जी अच्छी रेसिपी के लिए |


हाँ हाँ आपके मूह मैं पानी क्यों आता है सबको पता है, वेसे अच्छा सूत्र है ये, निशा जी को बधाई

----------


## Sameerchand

> हाँ हाँ आपके मूह मैं पानी क्यों आता है सबको पता है, वेसे अच्छा सूत्र है ये, निशा जी को बधाई


*बिलकुल मनोज जी के मुह में क्यों पानी आ गया ......ये तो सबको पता हैं..........वैसे एक अछि रेसिपी जो इतनी आसन की कोई भी बना सके......*

----------


## Teach Guru

आलू की सब्जी मुझे बहुत पसंद है, ओर ये रेसिपी आपने बताकर मेरा दिल खुश कर दिया, 
धन्यवाद निशा जी |

----------


## draculla

वाऊ ये नया तरह का दम आलू मैंने सीखा है.
धन्यवाद 
ट्राय करना पड़ेगा लेकिन दही की जगह छास डाले तो कैसा रहेगा.
क्योकि की दही मुझे पसंद नहीं है.

----------


## Krish13

इस साल मेरी आलू की फसल काफी अच्छी हुई है और आपने ये रेसपी बता के बहुत अच्छा काम किया बहन जी अब खूब दम आलु बनेगा मेरे घर
आपका शुक्रिया

----------


## kavita25

दम आलू मे अगर अपने क्रीम डाली ही तो इसमें दही मत डालना सारा स्वाद खराब हो जाता है,या फिर जेसे हम सिर्फ दही डाल के बनाते है वो ठीक है!!!

----------


## Nisha.Patel

> मुझे तो आलू नाम ही प्रिय है शुक्रिया निशा जी अच्छी रेसिपी के लिए |





> हाँ हाँ आपके मूह मैं पानी क्यों आता है सबको पता है, वेसे अच्छा सूत्र है ये, निशा जी को बधाई





> *बिलकुल मनोज जी के मुह में क्यों पानी आ गया ......ये तो सबको पता हैं..........वैसे एक अछि रेसिपी जो इतनी आसन की कोई भी बना सके......*





> आलू की सब्जी मुझे बहुत पसंद है, ओर ये रेसिपी आपने बताकर मेरा दिल खुश कर दिया, 
> धन्यवाद निशा जी |





> वाऊ ये नया तरह का दम आलू मैंने सीखा है.
> धन्यवाद 
> ट्राय करना पड़ेगा लेकिन दही की जगह छास डाले तो कैसा रहेगा.
> क्योकि की दही मुझे पसंद नहीं है.





> इस साल मेरी आलू की फसल काफी अच्छी हुई है और आपने ये रेसपी बता के बहुत अच्छा काम किया बहन जी अब खूब दम आलु बनेगा मेरे घर
> आपका शुक्रिया





> दम आलू मे अगर अपने क्रीम डाली ही तो इसमें दही मत डालना सारा स्वाद खराब हो जाता है,या फिर जेसे हम सिर्फ दही डाल के बनाते है वो ठीक है!!!


शुक्रिया अगर कोई दम आलू बनाये  तो मुझे भी इनवाएट कीजयेगा ..........................

----------


## chester

> वाऊ ये नया तरह का दम आलू मैंने सीखा है.
> धन्यवाद 
> ट्राय करना पड़ेगा लेकिन दही की जगह छास डाले तो कैसा रहेगा.
> क्योकि की दही मुझे पसंद नहीं है.




*द्रकुला  जी आपको दही पसंद नहीं , सबको  मालूम हैं कि द्रकुला दही नहीं खाते केवल पीते हैं , हा हा*

----------


## chester

> आलुओं को आधा छोटी चम्मच नमक डालकर उबाल लीजिये, ठंडा कीजिये और छील लीजिये. साबूत आलुओं में कांटे की सहायता से छेद कर लीजिये.
> 
> कढ़ाई में तेल डालिये और आलुओं को हल्का ब्राउन होने तक तल लीजिये. तले हुये आलुओं को प्लेट में निकाल लीजिये. (आप चाहें तो आलुओं को छीलकर गोद लें और तेल लगाकर माइक्रोवेब में भी भून सकती है).
> 
> मिक्सी में टमाटर, हरी मिर्च, अदरक और(काजू को आधा घंटे पहले पानी में डाल कर भिगो लीजिये) काजू बारीक पीस लीजिय.
> 
> कढ़ाई में तेल डाल कर गरम कीजिये सबसे पहले जीरा डालिये इसके बाद हल्दी पाउडर, धनियाँ पाउडर और अब डालिये टमाटर काजू का पेस्ट और क्रीम , मसाले को चमचे से चला चला कर भुनिये.
> 
> जब मसाले से तेल अलग होता हुआ दिखाई देने लगे तब इसमे मथा हुआ दही डाल दीजिये और चलाते रहिये. 
> ...





*वाह बहुत ही मज़ेदार हैं ये तो , कमाल की चीज़ बताई आपने , बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद निशाजी*

----------


## guruji

दम आलू के लिए आलू उबाले बिना भी तले जा सकते हैं।

----------


## Munneraja

किसने बनाए हैं ये दम आलू
एक किलो पैक कर दीजिये.....
और जब तक मेरे लिए सब्जी पैक नहीं हो जाती तब तक किसी और के लिए नहीं बनेगी ....

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> शुक्रिया अगर कोई दम आलू बनाये  तो मुझे भी इनवाएट कीजयेगा ..........................


*वाह वाह ..... मज़ा आ गया .... कल सनडे है मैं भी बनाता हूँ .....*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> दम आलू के लिए आलू उबाले बिना भी तले जा सकते हैं।


*आलू को देशी घी में तल कर भी सब्जी बनाई जाती है ..... जिसे स्पेशल कहा जाता है ..... 
ओर इसके साथ टिक्कड़ बनाए जाते है .... अगर टिक्कड़ चूल्हे पर बने हो तो बात ही कुछ ओर होती है*

----------


## Munneraja

> दम आलू के लिए आलू उबाले बिना भी तले जा सकते हैं।


जी हाँ,
आलुओं को अच्छे से रगड़ कर धो लें और इनको छिलके सहित या छिलके पसंद नहीं हो तो छिलके उतार कर कडाही में तेल गर्म होने पर आलुओं को तल लें, 
पक jaane पर इनको ग्रेवी में डाल कर सब्जी तैयार कर लें.
ग्रेवी की विधि यही रहेगी ....

----------


## Munneraja

> दम आलू के लिए आलू उबाले बिना भी तले जा सकते हैं।


जी हाँ,
आलुओं को अच्छे से रगड़ कर धो लें और इनको छिलके सहित या छिलके पसंद नहीं हो तो छिलके उतार कर कडाही में तेल गर्म होने पर आलुओं को तल लें, 
पक jaane पर इनको ग्रेवी में डाल कर सब्जी तैयार कर लें.
ग्रेवी की विधि यही रहेगी ....

----------


## Krish13

> *आलू को देशी घी में तल कर भी सब्जी बनाई जाती है ..... जिसे स्पेशल कहा जाता है ..... 
> ओर इसके साथ टिक्कड़ बनाए जाते है .... अगर टिक्कड़ चूल्हे पर बने हो तो बात ही कुछ ओर होती है*


बिलकुल सही कहाँ चाचा आपने चूल्हे पर बने टिक्कड़ बहुत स्वादिष्ट लगते है और अगर टिक्कड़ ज्वार के हो तो फिर बात ही अलग है

----------


## Nisha.Patel

> दम आलू के लिए आलू उबाले बिना भी तले जा सकते हैं।





> जी हाँ,
> आलुओं को अच्छे से रगड़ कर धो लें और इनको छिलके सहित या छिलके पसंद नहीं  हो तो छिलके उतार कर कडाही में तेल गर्म होने पर आलुओं को तल लें, 
> पक jaane पर इनको ग्रेवी में डाल कर सब्जी तैयार कर लें.
> ग्रेवी की विधि यही रहेगी ....


हाँ आपने सही विधि बताई, ये विधि चूल्हे पर की जाये तो आलू का स्वाद और भी टेस्टी और मीठा हो जायेगा..........





> किसने बनाए हैं ये दम आलू
> एक किलो पैक कर दीजिये.....
> और जब तक मेरे लिए सब्जी पैक नहीं हो जाती तब तक किसी और के लिए नहीं बनेगी ....


पहेले दाल-बाटी मिले तो कुछ बात बनेगी आपके लिए 





> *वाह वाह ..... मज़ा आ गया .... कल सनडे है मैं भी बनाता हूँ .....*


मुझे पार्शल कर देना 





> *आलू को देशी घी में तल कर भी सब्जी बनाई जाती है ..... जिसे स्पेशल कहा जाता है ..... 
> ओर इसके साथ टिक्कड़ बनाए जाते है .... अगर टिक्कड़ चूल्हे पर बने हो तो बात ही कुछ ओर होती है*


 एक दम सही बात कही 
@MRS. DURJAN SINGH.....





> बिलकुल सही कहाँ चाचा आपने चूल्हे पर बने टिक्कड़ बहुत स्वादिष्ट लगते है और अगर टिक्कड़ ज्वार के हो तो फिर बात ही अलग है


 हम्म्म्म.........

----------


## guruji

एक और सुधार 
एक आलू के सिर्फ़ दो टुकड़े किए जाते है।
तलने से पहले आलू  के टुकड़े के समतल भाग को थोड़ा कुरेद कर उसमें एक गड्ढा सा किया जाता है। तलने के बाद उस गड्ढे में भरावन भरा जाता है जैसे मावा(खोआ) और मेवों का मिश्रण

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*भाई मैंने तो कल बना कर खा लिए .........
वाकई में बड़ी स्वादिष्ट सब्जी बनी थी
मज़ा आ गया ........
हर सन्डे को मैं खुद कोई ना कोई स्पेशल डिश बनता हूँ
आपसी प्यार बना रहता है .... चाचा चाची का
हा हा हा*

----------


## Nisha.Patel

> *भाई मैंने तो कल बना कर खा लिए .........
> वाकई में बड़ी स्वादिष्ट सब्जी बनी थी
> मज़ा आ गया ........
> हर सन्डे को मैं खुद कोई ना कोई स्पेशल डिश बनता हूँ
> आपसी प्यार बना रहता है .... चाचा चाची का
> हा हा हा*


चाचा जी अकेले अकेले दोनों ने खा ली किसी को कहा भी नहीं .............................

----------


## bindal33

wah bhai wah , maja aaaaaaaa gayaaaaaaaaaa :Tiranga:

----------


## guruji

पुरानी बात है !
एक बार आलू ने भिन्डी को प्रणय-निवेदन किया !
भिन्डी ने इतराते हुए कहा- अपनी शक्ल देखी है कभी आइने में? गोल- मोल मोटे पेट वाले ! भद्दे -बेढंगे आकार, रंग-रूप वाले ! जा भाग यहां से !
उसके बाद आलू ने तैश में आकर इतनी सब्जियाँ फ़ंसाई ! इतनी सब्जियाँ फ़ंसाई ! कि नतीजा आपके सामने है !

----------


## Sameerchand

> पुरानी बात है !
> एक बार आलू ने भिन्डी को प्रणय-निवेदन किया !
> भिन्डी ने इतराते हुए कहा- अपनी शक्ल देखी है कभी आइने में? गोल- मोल मोटे पेट वाले ! भद्दे -बेढंगे आकार, रंग-रूप वाले ! जा भाग यहां से !
> उसके बाद आलू ने तैश में आकर इतनी सब्जियाँ फ़ंसाई ! इतनी सब्जियाँ फ़ंसाई ! कि नतीजा आपके सामने है !


*गुरूजी नमस्कार, आपने बिलकुल सही बात कही....आलू की घुसपैठ लगभग हर सब्जी में आज भी जारी हैं.*

----------


## diliprai

निशा जी आज मैंने दम आलू बनाये है  
बहुत अच्छे बने है 
धन्यवाद

----------

